# Found a bargain tool chest for all your detailing goodies



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Spotted this today while in Homebase. 
Bit of a bargain :thumb:

https://i.imgur.com/Jvic49v.jpg


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Worth that all day long  

And lets face it, you can never have enough tool stuff


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

leemackstaffs said:


> Worth that all day long
> 
> And lets face it, you can never have enough tool stuff


I already have 2 but for that price it seems silly not to get one.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Danjc said:


> I already have 2 but for that price it seems silly not to get one.


Yeah why not - Go buy that thing bro


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

bargain !


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! I've reserved one for me and one for my dad:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

anybody picked one up yet? what's the size of them like?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There's dimensions on the box (in the picture) :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

steelghost said:


> There's dimensions on the box (in the picture) :thumb:


i saw them SG dont worry  but reading them it doesn't sound very big 

might just have a walk in store that'll help more i guess :lol:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd agree it doesn't sound very deep but that's arguably a good thing so it doesn't overbalance.


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Great find,bargain at that price


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Are they at all ho,e bases? That is an absolute bargain!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

There were none out of the box in my local store to look at all boxed up.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

What store was that ? As they didn't have any in Staines .


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

There was 1 left in the Carlisle store tonight.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Picked up a couple today and made one up for my dad tonight.

Not the biggest but for £40 you can't go wrong, will come in handy for lots of things and it's on wheels so really easy to move around











Jamie


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Was in my local Homebase today and couldn't find any, then saw this hidden behind a load of bubble wrap. Must be an old price but I didn't bother asking as I really have no need for it and couldn't see any boxes so looks like they may have sold out


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Great bit of kit for that price

Also seen them online, still available - and priced at £40


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I went to look at one (at sheffield crystal peaks) weds but non where unboxed, but when I saw the size of the box (it wasn`t higher than my knee) I couldn`t figure out how they got all that lot in the one box & I wasn`t inspired so I passed.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Peirre said:


> I went to look at one (at sheffield crystal peaks) weds but non where unboxed, but when I saw the size of the box (it wasn`t higher than my knee) I couldn`t figure out how they got all that lot in the one box & I wasn`t inspired so I passed.


The top chest drawers section is inside the bottom cabinet, you have to unscrew the bottom to take the top out then put back together with the wheels on, takes about 20 minutes


----------



## SheffSean (May 1, 2010)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> The top chest drawers section is inside the bottom cabinet, you have to unscrew the bottom to take the top out then put back together with the wheels on, takes about 20 minutes


I might pop up there tomorrow, Crystal Peaks is near enough on my door step, cheers guys :thumb:

Sean.


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

SheffSean said:


> I might pop up there tomorrow, Crystal Peaks is near enough on my door step, cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> Sean.


Dont buy them all as Crystal Peak is prob my closest one as well, otherwise it will mean a trip to Donny


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

SheffSean said:


> I might pop up there tomorrow, Crystal Peaks is near enough on my door step, cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> Sean.


When I checked stock levels online it showed crystal peaks had 2 in stock, however I only saw 1, but the chesterfield road store stock level showed 6 so you may have more success there. Other stores: Doncaster 2, Barnsley 1


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Im more liking the look of this box its got ball bearing drawers and just feels much better quality. Its £60 and would make a great replacement/upgrade to my current top box which is pretty cheap and nasty. I had to sell my snap on roller cab as we are in the middle of moving house and wasn't to keen in storing it in my mates lock up so just sold and will replace once in new house/garage.

My current set up ( microfibre storage on the bottom ) the red toolbox is pretty done but this size is ideal fits all my tools, my snap on box was actually a bit overkill but then again whats wrong with that ?










I was also looking at these in Homebase, I think I will be picking on up once I'm in new house/garage !!!


----------



## SheffSean (May 1, 2010)

phil67 said:


> Dont buy them all as Crystal Peak is prob my closest one as well, otherwise it will mean a trip to Donny


Sorry I've snapped up the last two lol, just kidding Phil, no worries mate, if I do get up today I'll only buy one.

Sean.

Sent using Tapatalk HD


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Got to my local branch Kidbrooke last night and they had loads of the of the £40 ones










But after seeing the size in person I was a bit unsure as I need to store some basic tools plus polishing pads










So then spotted this..... reduced from £94 to £60!

I bought the last boxed one they seem to have.

Was the last one and the display one was damaged slightly.

















Might see I can get the slightly dented one cheaper in the week for my dad's garage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

asiangunner said:


> Got to my local branch Kidbrooke last night and they had loads of the of the £40 ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of the Trojan cart, can't find them on there site though.


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Might be in store only mate, I'm just going to put mine together today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

That Trojan trolley looks a bargain, might have to go for another look around today


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> That Trojan trolley looks a bargain, might have to go for another look around today


Oh well what a waste of time that was !!!

went over to Homebase and was glad to see they had one of the Trojan trolleys still on display however the shelf was empty bellow so looked like it was just the display model left which I was happy to take.

I asked a staff member to check their stock and if there was none I would happily take the display, he went away and came back several times then left me standing like a spare  for about 10 minuets. I was just about to ask someone else when he came back and told me they had none and it would be a £10 charge to order one in ! I said I will just take the display and was told they are not allowed to sell the display models ! I got a hold of a manager and was told the same, I have never heard that one before.

Anyway they have agreed to order one in from another store but can't tell me when it will arrive 

So frustrating I just wanted the bloody ex display, it looks a great piece of kit and feels decent quality for the price

Anyone else had bother with buying display models from Homebase ?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

markcaughey said:


> Oh well what a waste of time that was !!!
> 
> went over to Homebase and was glad to see they had one of the Trojan trolleys still on display however the shelf was empty bellow so looked like it was just the display model left which I was happy to take.
> 
> ...


Being an ex retail manager I used to always refuse to sell display models too.

If the line is a currently stocked item in their range they are probably told what they need to display or given a quota of how many items they must display.

So if they sold that to you, probably for a loss, they'd have to then put another one together when the stock came back in. Losing time for a colleague to build another one. If they did that every time they ran out of stock they'd end up losing a fair amount of money and colleague time. 
I only used to sell my display models when I ran out of stock, it was end of line and I couldn't get anymore in.

Might give you a bit of an insight as to why they wouldn't sell it to you today.....


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Put the Trojan one together and I'm impressed, should have bought two lol, I might go back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Phoned around all the branches around me and found a store with one left which they have put aside for me  Hopefully will get over later today to pick it up


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Picked up one of the Trojan carts today pretty pleased with it. 
Decided to bolt some bottle holders on the side as well.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

brilliant idea for the bottle holders danjc!! you got a link for em?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> brilliant idea for the bottle holders danjc!! you got a link for em?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Spray-b...t-accessory-/182571131619?hash=item2a821662e3

Bought mine ages ago and not the cheapest but they are as good as the day I bought them.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-Tool-...696291?hash=item281cab8ba3:g:0QUAAOSwA3dYMq-0 looks similar to the trojan one but not sure how good it is


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just picked up mine and got it built up, as above I like the idea with the bottle holders think I will have to copy you !

Not got it stocked up yet but Its great for the money just wish it was a little taller.....


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Love the bottle holder idea, not wanting to buy something as on a budget to might make some up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought the craftright one. Bargain for what it is. It's not huge but ideal to store indoors in a cupboard or something. I'm replacing a deep tool box that doesn't have draws in as you spend all day digging for stuff. I phone don't crystal peaks in sheffield last Friday but they didn't have any. The woman said they were selling like hot cakes but the Chesterfield road store had some s I called them and they put me one to the side. I'm happy with it, doesn't feel snapon quality but it's better than you'd expect for the price.


----------

